# CPU OC Beim Smartphon



## JackOnell (13. Juni 2011)

Frage was haltet ihr von OC beim Smartphon???

Ich besitze das HTC wildfire und habe im Market ein App zum Ocen gefunden und frage mich wie
eifach das geht was die gefährdung vom Handy ist und ob es was bringt wenn das Teil mit sagen wir mal 700
stadt 500 Mhz läuft.

Hat das schon einer gemacht oder sollte man die finger con lassen ?


----------



## Ezio (13. Juni 2011)

Für OC brauchst du erstmal root und einen geeigneten Kernel. Beim Wildfire wird es schon was bringen, da die CPU schon recht lahm ist.


----------



## watercooled (13. Juni 2011)

Kommt aufs Handy an. Das Wildfire hatte ich auch ne Weile, hab's mal für'n paar Tage auf 730MHz Oc'd, aber außer mehr Stromverbrauch und ner gewaltigen Hitze bei Spielen Gabe keinen Vorteil.


----------



## JackOnell (13. Juni 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Für OC brauchst du erstmal root und einen geeigneten Kernel. Beim Wildfire wird es schon was bringen, da die CPU schon recht lahm ist.




Sorry Smartneuling was ist ein Root und Kernel bzw. mein Handy hat son Vodavon sch...

@Watercooled

Auch nicht beim Surfen oder nutzen anderer Apps bin jetzt nicht so der Spieler dafür habe ich PS3 und PC


----------



## jensi251 (13. Juni 2011)

Klar lohnt sich OC.
Siehe Samsung beim Galaxy Ace. Die haben das ab Werk auf 800 statt 600mhz getaktet und das bringt was.

Nach Root einfach mal googlen.


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (13. Juni 2011)

Root = Smartphone Flashen und durch ein Opensource programmiertes User OS vom eigentlichen OS befreien, Kernel ist glaube ich die FW Version mit dem es läuft

vorteile am root? man kann so ziemlich alles mit amchen was man will !

und naja bei nem sehr schwachen handy bringt OC nicht mehr viel, gut ist es für SP ab 750mhz !  da merkts mans spürbar 

und wenn du pech hast bekommste schäden durchs OC und dann ist deine Garantie dadurch futsch !


----------



## jensi251 (13. Juni 2011)

Aber Samsung hat das ACE mit dem selben Prozessor auf 800mhz gebracht. 
Also müsste dies mit dem wildfire ohne Probleme gehen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. Juni 2011)

Wenn auf dem Wildfire das aktuelle Android drauf ist, sprich 2.2, kann man es nicht rooten


----------



## jensi251 (14. Juni 2011)

Das hat aber 2.3. 
Habe vom wildfire s geredet aber vergessen das s mitzuschreiben.


----------



## Mistadon (14. Juni 2011)

Leider kann man das Wildfire zzt. nicht rooten, aber man ist kurz vorm Durchbruch. Es wurde schon die erste Alpharev X Beta (auf keinen Fall ausprobieren!) veröffentlicht, die zumindest einen wichtigen Sicherheitsmechanismus im Telefon ausschaltet.
Noch einfacher wird das Rooten mit unrEVOked sein, hier ein Link. Sobald da Version 3.33 raus ist, wird das Wildfire rootbar sein. unrevoked3 recovery reflash tool, v3.32
Dann kannste das ganz einfach OCen, ich warte schon seit Weihnachten auf diese Programme und will unbedingt auf 700Mhz gehen.


----------



## watercooled (14. Juni 2011)

Also ich hatte da mal nen Link von ner Internetseite, da konnte man für alle HTC Handys nen Root Proggi runterladen.


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (14. Juni 2011)

warum sollte nen root nicht funzen?? siehe hier!

[Anleitung] Root für das HTC Wildfire - HTC Wildfire - Android Forum

naja probieren kann mans alle male mit dem OCen aber ich glaube echt nichtd as es viel bringen wird ^^


----------



## Ezio (14. Juni 2011)

Ist aber nur ein Temproot, also nach dem Neustart wieder weg.


----------



## JackOnell (25. April 2012)

So ich muss das Thema wieder auskramen.
Also da mir das wf zu langsam ist wollte ich ihm auf die Sprünge helfen allerdings habe ich in 5 stunden nicht mehr geschafft als den bootloader von Version 0002 auf 0001 zu ändern. Und jetzt hänge ich mehr oder weniger fest.....
Auch die besten Anleitungen bringen mich nicht weiter. Weiß jemand ob mitlerwile ein soft root gibt der läuft ?


----------



## Abductee (25. April 2012)

hat HTC nicht den bootloader freigegeben? oder hakt es da an was anderem?
[URL="http://www.chip.de/artikel/HTC-Bootloader-entsperren-Wie-es-geht-und-was-es-bringt_53596894.html"]HTC Bootloader entsperren: Wie es geht und was es bringt - CHIP Handy Welt[/URL]

edit: hab das datum der beiträge nicht gesehen
http://www.chip.de/artikel/HTC-Bootloader-entsperren-Wie-es-geht-und-was-es-bringt_53596894.html


----------



## JackOnell (25. April 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> hat HTC nicht den bootloader freigegeben? oder hakt es da an was anderem?
> [URL="http://www.chip.de/artikel/HTC-Bootloader-entsperren-Wie-es-geht-und-was-es-bringt_53596894.html"]HTC Bootloader entsperren: Wie es geht und was es bringt - CHIP Handy Welt[/URL]
> 
> edit: hab das datum der beiträge nicht gesehen
> http://www.chip.de/artikel/HTC-Bootloader-entsperren-Wie-es-geht-und-was-es-bringt_53596894.html



Ich sagte doch muss neu rausholen, und dich verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz


----------



## Abductee (25. April 2012)

ich meinte die alte bootloadersperre, hat sich wegen dem alter vom thread aber erledigt.


----------



## JackOnell (25. April 2012)

Wie gesagt ich habe mit Goldcart unsw die Hboot 0001 drauf


----------



## JackOnell (26. April 2012)

Niemand Ahnung ? Vom wildfire oc ?


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. April 2012)

Wenn du was genaues wissen willst schau mal da rein
HTC Wildfire Forum auf Android-Hilfe.de
Android-Hilfe.de ist eine sehr gute Anlaufstelle wenn man was übers Rooten,Ocen und Costumroms usw. wissen will.
Wenn du gut in Englisch bist kannst auch ins XDA-Forum gehen wobei eh alles wichtige so oder so nach kurzer Zeit auch im Android-Hilfe Forum steht.


----------



## JackOnell (27. April 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du was genaues wissen willst schau mal da rein
> HTC Wildfire Forum auf Android-Hilfe.de
> Android-Hilfe.de ist eine sehr gute Anlaufstelle wenn man was übers Rooten,Ocen und Costumroms usw. wissen will.
> Wenn du gut in Englisch bist kannst auch ins XDA-Forum gehen wobei eh alles wichtige so oder so nach kurzer Zeit auch im Android-Hilfe Forum steht.



Bin dort auch im Forum aber leider kann immo auch keiner helfen aber danke.
Ich bekomme den bootloader 0001 nicht mehr drauf falls jemand weiss was das ist egal ob soff oder son mit oder ohne root.


----------



## SolidusSnake (27. April 2012)

Kann dir nur CyanogenMod 7 ans Herz legen dort ist OC schon vom Betriebssystem aus möglich. Ausserdem läuft CM von sich aus flüssiger als das stock ROM.

Edit: Suche dir morgen mal ne Anleitung raus, umdenken bootloader freizuschalten. Damit du anschließend das Phone rooten kannst. Um es dann zu flashen 
Klingt schlimmer als es ist und das Ergebnis lohnt sich.


----------



## JackOnell (27. April 2012)

SolidusSnake schrieb:
			
		

> Kann dir nur CyanogenMod 7 ans Herz legen dort ist OC schon vom Betriebssystem aus möglich. Ausserdem läuft CM von sich aus flüssiger als das stock ROM.
> 
> Edit: Suche dir morgen mal ne Anleitung raus, umdenken bootloader freizuschalten. Damit du anschließend das Phone rooten kannst. Um es dann zu flashen
> Klingt schlimmer als es ist und das Ergebnis lohnt sich.



Also ich hatte das HTC auf 0001 mit goldcard ...
Dann soff gestellt und gerootet. Dummerweise dann ein update auf 002 gemacht ohne recovery zu flashen und jetzt nimmt er den 0002 nicht an.
Ich dachte ohne recovery geht hält kein Rom


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. April 2012)

Wenn es nichtmehr geht ist meist das beste erstmal wieder alles in Auslieferungszustand zu bringen also aktuellste original RUU installieren und S-On.
Wenn du das hast und es geht immernoch nicht wirds wohl echt schwer denn das hat bei mir bis jetzt immer geholfen wenn was nicht ging egal ob Defy oder das Evo3d.


----------



## SolidusSnake (27. April 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hatte das HTC auf 0001 mit goldcard ...
> Dann soff gestellt und gerootet. Dummerweise dann ein update auf 002 gemacht ohne recovery zu flashen und jetzt nimmt er den 0002 nicht an.
> Ich dachte ohne recovery geht hält kein Rom



Ja ohne recovery gehts auch nicht aber halt nicht mit stock,  im Play store wie er jetzt heisst  gibt es den Rom Manager. Der installiert dir ein komplett offenes recovery mit allen Möglichkeiten kannst dann jedes Rom und nicht nur das stock flashen. Mit dem bootloader update hatte HTC die Pforten geschlossen 
 bin leider gerade nur über smartphone online, deswegen kann ich dir erst morgen die links Posten.


----------



## SolidusSnake (27. April 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es nichtmehr geht ist meist das beste erstmal wieder alles in Auslieferungszustand zu bringen also aktuellste original RUU installieren und S-On.
> Wenn du das hast und es geht immernoch nicht wirds wohl echt schwer denn das hat bei mir bis jetzt immer geholfen wenn was nicht ging egal ob Defy oder das Evo3d.



Bloß nicht, mit der aktuellen RUU wird es nur komplizierter

Sorry für den Doppel Post, aber wie gesagt mit smartphone online

Edit: habe das s-On überlesen, das ist der Knackpunkt beim flashen.  HTC bietet auf der Support Seite ein Tool an um den bootloader zu öffnen, wenn es dir nur um die root rechte geht könnte das helfen:

http://htcdev.com/


----------



## JackOnell (27. April 2012)

Naja wenn du Zeit hast hau mal was raus wie gesagt ich komme so gerade nicht mehr weiter.
Jetzt ist das HTC frich aufgesetzt und soff mit der 0002 habe auch keine superuser mehr drauf.

Edit
Jetzt blicke ich nicht mehr durch eigentlich möchte ich nur oc bzw dass es gut läuft


----------



## SolidusSnake (28. April 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:
			
		

> Naja wenn du Zeit hast hau mal was raus wie gesagt ich komme so gerade nicht mehr weiter.
> Jetzt ist das HTC frich aufgesetzt und soff mit der 0002 habe auch keine superuser mehr drauf.
> 
> Edit
> Jetzt blicke ich nicht mehr durch eigentlich möchte ich nur oc bzw dass es gut läuft



Sorry der link, kam später falls du damit nicht weiter kommst bin ich. Morgen wieder für dich da


----------



## JackOnell (28. April 2012)

SolidusSnake schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry der link, kam später falls du damit nicht weiter kommst bin ich. Morgen wieder für dich da



Supper ich schau mal rein danke


----------



## JackOnell (28. April 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es nichtmehr geht ist meist das beste erstmal wieder alles in Auslieferungszustand zu bringen also aktuellste original RUU installieren und S-On.
> Wenn du das hast und es geht immernoch nicht wirds wohl echt schwer denn das hat bei mir bis jetzt immer geholfen wenn was nicht ging egal ob Defy oder das Evo3d.



Wie bekomme ich  die wieder drauf
Edit 
verdammt hab nicht aufgepasst wegen dem doppelpost sorry


----------



## SolidusSnake (28. April 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bekomme ich  die wieder drauf
> Edit
> verdammt hab nicht aufgepasst wegen dem doppelpost sorry



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1275680


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. April 2012)

Hier hast du den weg zurrück so wie ich das seh das du am schluss die original Ruu hast
[TUTORIAL] Neue RUU trotz HBOOT 1.01.XXXX - Android-Hilfe.de
Und zum Rooten wirst dann wohl das alles machen müssen
[KOMPLETTANLEITUNG]HTC Wildfire Root von A-Z und S-ON - Android-Hilfe.de


----------



## SolidusSnake (28. April 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier hast du den weg zurrück so wie ich das seh das du am schluss die original Ruu hast
> [TUTORIAL] Neue RUU trotz HBOOT 1.01.XXXX - Android-Hilfe.de
> Und zum Rooten wirst dann wohl das alles machen müssen
> [KOMPLETTANLEITUNG]HTC Wildfire Root von A-Z und S-ON - Android-Hilfe.de



Jup das ist soweit der weg den ich damals auch genommen habe, nur das du nach dem flashen über die ruu wahrscheinlich die 2er bootloader Version hast,  aber das revolutionary Tool, kann den inzwischen auch.
Edit : somit kannst du schritt 1 des how to überspringen
Edit2: bis auf das revolutionary Tool ist das ein anderer weg den ich genommen habe falls er funktioniert, so berichte bitte


----------



## JackOnell (28. April 2012)

So heute morgen kann ich etwas genauer schreiben, also von vorne mit dieser komplettanleitung von Adria at alles angefangen.
Als erstes habe ich den bootloader auf 0001 gebracht, dann mit revolutionary auf s-off gestellt.
Beim recovery bin ich dank tippfehler erst mal gescheitert, da dort aber optional stand ließ ich das erst bei Seite, und fuhr mit der gingerak und dem root fort, Bach Ausführung dieser Datei hatte ich mit superuser alle rechte, allerdings immernoch kein oc kernel.
Dann habe ich dummerweise ein update gemacht und der bootloader 0002 war wieder drauf.
Nun ließ sich der aber nicht mehr auf 0001 bringen, meine Vermutung weil das Handy a root und b s-off war.
Den downgrade mache ich in zwei schritten wobei der erste nicht läuft aber der zweite allerdings speichert das HTC nicht weil der temp.root aus Schritt eins nicht funzt.
Übrigens wenn ich Schritte gemacht habe habe ich immer ein friches Android also auslieferungszustand ausser der brand der ist weg.

Jetzt habe ich so-ff gesetzt allerdings mit mit der 0001 datei da ich die 0002 wie verschrieben nicht gefunden habe. Jetzt ist das HTC s-on mit 0002.

Ich werde nochmals versuchen jetzt auf 0001 zu kommen. Jetzt mit s-on.
Was noch interessant ist wenn ich im bootloader auf hboot drücke steht dort nach der abfrage immer img Not found......

Edit 
Der nimmt den 0001 nicht an ich kann auch keine andere Rom einspielen dann kommt immer das Handy mit rotem Dreieck.
Jetzt bleibt hält die 0002 drauf auf s-off und gerottet mit superuser sonst hau ich mim hamma drufff


----------



## SolidusSnake (28. April 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Edit
> Der nimmt den 0001 nicht an ich kann auch keine andere Rom einspielen dann kommt immer das Handy mit rotem Dreieck.
> Jetzt bleibt hält die 0002 drauf auf s-off und gerottet mit superuser sonst hau ich mim hamma drufff


 
Hast du mal probiert Revolutionary damit dein bootloader zu öffnen? wenn du dann dein phone schon gerootet hast kannst du über den https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.koushikdutta.rommanager&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5rb3VzaGlrZHV0dGEucm9tbWFuYWdlciJd 
Roms beliebiger art Flashen, zum OC des Wildfires würde ich dir CyanogenMod Downloads dieses empfehlen. Habe leider bisher noch nicht die anleitung gefunden die mir damals geholfen hat, aber da du sowieso schon wie ich meine rausgehört zu haben root rechte besitzt musst du ja nur noch den bootloader öffnen und das funzt mit dem revolutionary tool, solltest nur auf jeden fall wieder die original HTC treiber installieren.

Edit: Revolutionary sollte auch mit dem 0002 Hboot klar kommen, ist er auf jeden fall bei mir zwar erst nach dem ich http://htcdev.com/bootloader/ angewand hatte. hat aber gefunzt


----------



## JackOnell (29. April 2012)

Klar im augenblick ist der bootloader auf s-off.
Bootloader ist der 0002.
Dann ist das Handy gerootet der rommanager ist drauf und hat Zugriff über superuser.
Ich habe auch die erwähnte cm als zip incl. Der Google app als zip auf der SD karte aber sobald ich mit dem rommanager rangehe bzw sobald ich im bootloader auf recovery gehe kommt da bloß das Handy mit dem roten Dreieck drin und weiter passiert nichts mehr.


----------



## SolidusSnake (29. April 2012)

Dann scheint bei dir der S-off nicht hin gehauen zu haben.  Das rote Dreieck bedeutet nämlich das das Rom nicht die sicherheits Überprüfung bestanden hat, die ja eigentlich ausgeschaltet sein sollte.


----------



## JackOnell (29. April 2012)

SolidusSnake schrieb:
			
		

> Dann scheint bei dir der S-off nicht hin gehauen zu haben.  Das rote Dreieck bedeutet nämlich das das Rom nicht die sicherheits Überprüfung bestanden hat, die ja eigentlich ausgeschaltet sein sollte.



Ich weiß nicht warum aber jetzt hat es funktioniert und ich habe die oberste cm aus deiner liste installiert. Supper PC läuft auch das Problem war die recover die wohl immer fehlerhaft war.


----------



## SolidusSnake (29. April 2012)

Super freut mich das es geklappt hat. Die beiden oberen in der liste sind nightlys (sprich beta Versionen)  von CM 7.2 falls du Probleme damit hast nimm die stable von CM 7.1 die läuft auf jeden Fall problemlos. 
Viel spass mit deinem neuen Telefon


----------



## JackOnell (30. April 2012)

Ich weiß das ich mir eine beta genommen habe aber die super bis jetzt habe ich keine Probleme und mit 710 MHz Läuft das Handy wie es noch nie gelaufen ist jetzt brauch ich noch ein flashplayer und alles ist perfekt.

Weit
Naja das GPS und die schwammige Schriftzug nerven etwas ersteres geht gar nicht und die Schrift ist naja....


----------



## killah (3. Mai 2012)

ja bald wirste nen neunen stärkeren akku brauchen


----------



## JackOnell (3. Mai 2012)

killah schrieb:


> ja bald wirste nen neunen stärkeren akku brauchen


 Nicht wirklich soweit ist noch alles Ok und wenn der Akku aufgibt ist ein neues Handy an der Reihe


----------

